# My Variation On The Monte Cristo



## Erik (Jan 5, 2005)

Lots of downtime at work these days. Experimenting for today's lunch special, I came up this version of the Monte Cristo.

2 pieces Texas Toast

2 oz sliced turkey

2 oz sliced canadian bacon

2 slices swiss cheese

2 slices colby jack cheese.

Sounds quite ok, right.

Let's make a variation or two, on the original!!!

Make your favorite French Toast Batter:

Mine:


2 eggs, beaten

1c heavy cream

2T Vanilla

1T Vanilla Vodka (Optional)

Nutmeg to taste

Cinnamon to Taste

Mix ingredients together.

Next...preheat deep-fryer to 350 degrees.

Take sandwich and dredge in French Toast Batter, and let sit for a minute or so on a plate, so everything soaks in. Take 4 toothpicks and insert on all 4 sides.

Take sandwich, put in deep fryer basket, lower in to fryer, with another fryer basket on top of sandwich to keep cooking evenly.

3 minutes later, you are done. Pull sandwich out of basket, and wrap in paper towels to soak up oil until satisfied.

Cut in half, drizzle with powdered sugar, and then, dip with maple syrup.

But if you want, you can cook this on a griddle like French Toast.

Either way it's yummy.


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2005)

Erik, I believe you've improved one of my very favorite sandwiches 

Thank you so much - it sounds so delicious!
(......copy/paste.........)


----------



## Caine (Jan 8, 2005)

This is how I did it on Thursday (two Monte Cristos):

Five slices of Texas Toast bread, with one slice cut in half to make two thin slices.

4 slices of ham

4 slices of turkey

4 slices of swiss cheese

BATTER: 1 1/2 cups flour, 2 teaspoons baking powder, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 2 eggs, 1 1/2 cups milk.  Combine flour, baking powder and salt in medium bowl. Beat eggs and milk; whisk into flour mixture until smooth. 

For each sandwich, place two slices of ham and one slice of swiss on a slice of Texas toast. Place thin slice of Texas toast on top. Add two slices of turkey and one slice of swiss cheese, and put slice of Texas toast on top. Secure with toothpicks and cut in half diagonally. Dip each half in batter to coat evenly and place in deep fryer basket. Lower basket into deep fryer filled with canola oil preheated to 360F. Fry until golden brown, then drain on paper towels. Arrange halves on plate, dust with powdered sugar, and add a large spoonful of strawberry jam to plate. 

Served with a salad of baby greens with grape tomatoes, crumbled goat cheese, black olives, Basalmic vinaigrette dressing and sliced honey roasted almonds. Beverages were mimosas and fresh brewed coffee.


----------

